# Several Questions



## adam (Jul 6, 2006)

Hello, I'm new here, and if any of this information is already available, please direct it to me. Recently I have found what I believe to be weed growing near my house. I'll have pictures soon, and I want to make sure it is in fact weed before I start smoking a flower.  Also, I want to bring some on a trip I am going on on the 22nd. Whats a fast way to dry it. Today I picked probably around 80 bowls worth, and I'm trying to dry it all in my room. Its being pressed in a book. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 6, 2006)

We would need pics before we could answer your question. I would hold off on smoking it till we can find out...


----------



## adam (Jul 6, 2006)

See thats the problem. I can't find my camera cord. I'll have someone guinea pig it for me.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 6, 2006)

You can look over the picuture section we have and try and compare...


----------



## adam (Jul 6, 2006)

Did that. They look like full grown plants, except that they are only about 6 inches tall.


----------



## Marywanna (Jul 7, 2006)

IF i was you i wouldnt of picked that weed if it is weed.....because that is not your weed....not being mean...but once someone stole my weed and i pi$$ed


----------



## adam (Jul 7, 2006)

I really, really, really doubt it was someones. I was hiking around at this local piece of national park I live next to, and found it about 5 miles in. It's scattered very sporadically, so I don't think anyone is growing it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 7, 2006)

adam said:
			
		

> I really, really, really doubt it was someones. I was hiking around at this local piece of national park I live next to, and found it about 5 miles in. It's scattered very sporadically, so I don't think anyone is growing it.


*That's how people grow outside. They spread them around so they are not easy to spot from the sky. I would think twice about taking them but that's just me. *


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 7, 2006)

If it's a 6" tall plant, and you picked leaves, I doubt if you'll get high at all.
Leaves aren't very potent, leaves from what sounds like a very young plant even less so.

Marijuana doesn't grow "wild".  I've only see "wild pot" once in 40 years of hiking, and that was next to a stream that people had dumped thousands of seeds in.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 7, 2006)

I forsee a bad Kharma train a comin.


----------



## adam (Jul 7, 2006)

Lets hope not anyway. Don't think I'll be taking more anyways. Its weird. I've never seen anyone else in the park.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 7, 2006)

adam said:
			
		

> Lets hope not anyway. Don't think I'll be taking more anyways. Its weird. I've never seen anyone else in the park.


If someone were to want to hide a couple of dozen plants, they would got quite a ways into a forest, put the plants all over the place and hope that at least some of them would still be there at harvest time. You would try as hard as possible for no one to ever see you.

Full grown 6 inch plants would be something like Lowryders or a mix of it. They don't grow naturally. People grow them.

I think leaving them alone is a good idea man.

Some people are very weird about someone helping themselves to their crop. People yelling, shots being fired......

Yep, I'd stay away from there.


----------



## adam (Jul 17, 2006)

Got a picture . . .


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 17, 2006)

*From what i can see in the picture that is what we call Ragweed which is no good and will not get you high. Does it have or did it have yellow flowers? Are the fan leaves rounded instead of pointy? *


----------



## adam (Jul 17, 2006)

There are parts of the flower that are yellow, and its leaves are pointy.


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 17, 2006)

doesnt look enough like pot to me......id forget about it


----------

